# Gracias, Baytownboy...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Doyle...It finally got here and I love it. Also love the 'shipping crate'... that is a work of art in itself.... Those skiffs really take me back to the old days with me and my Dad...good times.....

Doyle sent me one of his handmade Skeeter boats to add to my wooden boat collection and I will treasure it the rest of my days. Really fine craftsmanship, Doyle.. I'll add one of my outboards to it when I get the energy to crawl up those danged stairs again to my man cave.. Kids were here for the weekend and they wore the geezer out...LOL...

Thanks so much, Amigo....:doowapsta


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2cool!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Nifty!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That is really nice. Need to work my way up to something like that.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a fine looking boat sir Doye does fine work.I have seen his work in person.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> That's a fine looking boat sir Doye does fine work.I have seen his work in person.


Be nice, treat momma right and "don't tell no more little white fibs" about those cookies, and ya might get one, of course, youll have to come all the way over Baytown to pick it up, LOL

Working on a couple now.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I finished my Skeeter clock. I ordered the special fishing rod hands 7 weeks ago, and just installed with the movement. The person on the clock dial is Holmes Thurmond from Shreveport, La. who designed and buiilt the first true Bass boat in 1948, made from Mahogany plywood. The last pic I am working on is the half boat and my Skeeter (workshop table) with special sanding blocks and special glue clamps (mommas pins), LOL, see pics below.
*A very special thanks to Robert Dunn of Razor Hobbies who helped build my first Skeeter boat model and to give me the umps to keep going until I got it right.*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' good, Doyle... Like that clock.. Couldn't really understand what you were talking about when we were jawing yestidday about the clock hands.. 

Too cool, indeed. What are the plans for the half=skeeter?.. I've got a couple of half boats in my collection and they are real eye catchers..

Keep up the good work....JD...........:brew:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Lookin' good, Doyle... Like that clock.. Couldn't really understand what you were talking about when we were jawing yestidday about the clock hands..
> 
> Too cool, indeed. What are the plans for the half=skeeter?.. I've got a couple of half boats in my collection and they are real eye catchers..
> 
> Keep up the good work....JD...........:brew:


Start of bending to the middle for gluing and shaping.
Top view of half of a boat for my clock. Even the seats are only 1/2.
I should build a whole boat then cut in to half, but I was challenged to just build half a boat. The front end on this little boat sweeps up in the bow, and with only half a boat, the bow wants to twist to the left, so I have to spray the whole boat with Windex to straighten it out.
The pic below is what I start with for a whole boat. I wwrap these two side pieces the the front to form the bow, and lot of times, I have to spray them with Windex the help with the bow in the Balsa.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ahhh Haaaa !!!... Now I comprende'

Nice work..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job Doyle.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Great clock concept. What wood are you using. Since you mentioned modeling, I'm thinking balsa. Didn't think balsa would finish that nicely though.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> Nice job Doyle.


Thanx, I have lotta time now to play with my wittle boats.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Great clock concept. What wood are you using. Since you mentioned modeling, I'm thinking balsa. Didn't think balsa would finish that nicely though.


I use Balsa wood from Michaels or Hobby Lobby, four different sizes: 3/32", 1/8", 3/16" and 1/16" and for the bow, 1/4" + 1/8" for proper thick thickness.
When I started these boats, I tried to use regular wood stain, and man was that very uggy! Wood turned almost black and soaked up the stain and the finish was uggy and Balsa is too grainy also.
I got in Google and looked for a water base wood sanding sealer. I found a product called Pine-Rro #10059, water-based non-toxic by a company called Amenco, in NJ. I use the rubber paint brushes for all my painting and fillers. I use Elmers carpenter wood filler. 
One coat of the sanding sealer, quick drying and I sand with 400 grit, makes for a very smooth surface. I wanted some Mahogany stain/paint so I went to Sherwin-Williams, and they mixed up a special quart of water base paint for me. I apply two coats of this. Then I apply the computer decals I made with a water based glues and apply 4 to 6 coats of a clear wood finish called Deft in a spray can. Best I have seen so far, and it works for me.
I also spray the long side pieces with Windex to make the wood more plyable and workable. The Windex has amoniona that breaks down the molecules. Works great.
See a painted wheel chair version of the Skeeter in the original green color and also a painted version of the original Skeeter and also some of the decals below.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's pretty inventive. I've saved the tips for future reference. Also real craftsmanship in those boats.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanxs for the roses, and if you need any helpt let me know, and I will try. It has taken me over 6 months to perfect this little boat, yea, I lnow, I am slow, but got lots of time, *I HOPE!! LOL
*Send a PM if you need anything.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool, Congrats!


----------

